# Freezing Muffins



## SurvivorGirl (May 8, 2007)

I made a batch of muffins today (blueberry, strawberry, banana coffee cake muffins...really good) and the recipe made 23 instead of 12. I was wondering if it is possible to freeze muffins, and if so how do you warm them up?

thx!


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you can freeze them.

Wrap them in paper towel and microwave them for 20-30 seconds.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 8, 2007)

You can freeze them just make sure they are completly cooled.Once frozen you can pull a couple out the night before to thaw or heat like AndyM says.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 8, 2007)

Thanks!!
to freeze them, would you wrap them individually in plastic wrap, or would you put them in and air lock container (together)?


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2007)

Actually, SurvivorGirl, I think I would wrap each one individually in the new Glad Press 'n Seal and then put each one into a plastic freezer zipper-lock bag.

One of the challenges with freezing baked goods, or other foods, is condensation.

By wrapping each one individually, some of the risk of condensation is reduced.  Each time you open the zipper-lock bag to remove a muffin, air and moisture enters no matter how careful you are.

I've been using this technique for quite a while with good results.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advise!
I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Sararwelch (May 14, 2007)

I freeze muffins all the time. I individually wrap them in plastic wrap and store them in a ziplock bag. They thaw at room temp in an hour or less.


----------



## ejane34 (Jul 27, 2007)

*freezing muffins*

i have made banana muffins and froze them. I have found using muffin liners its better. the moister absorbs in them when thawing.


----------



## Splashystrwbery (Nov 30, 2007)

good idea ejane


----------

